# Looking for a roommate from Columbia College Chicago



## haleygao2008 (May 9, 2014)

Hi, everyone,
I am accepted for MFA Creative Producing by Columbia College Chicago. I am looking for a reliable roommate now. If you are interested in being roommate with me, please fell free to contact me anytime.

E-mail: gaokang2013@gmail.com

Best thanks,
Haley


----------

